# Next Redfish Club Tournament



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The next Emerald Coast Redfish Club tournament is going to be held 6/22/08, a Sunday, here in Escambia Bay. Launching at Archie Glover Boat Ramp in Pace at first light. For all those not part of the club, join now. Rob has agreed to reduce the membership dues by half since there are only five more tournaments in our season. That's less then $40.00. Should be a great turnout for this tournament, that's why we changed the date, a few teams that are fishing the IFA event the day before are joining, and a couple more pros including our own Eric H will be there, as well as all of us wannabees. The day isn't that long, weigh in is at 3pm.

All artificials, 2 man teams, must keep the fish alive. A great poor man's IFA event!!!!! 

See the new site: www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Dammit man, first issue I had was location, now that ya'll are in our backyard, it's the same day as the BudLight!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Come on Voodoo, you're a good multi-tasker, do both!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone?

opcorn


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Man I wish that all of the tournaments were on sunday because then I could fish them all. I will however try to get out of the Budlight to fish the next one. Hope to see some of you guys at the IFA.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in! Finally a sunday tournament thats close to me .


----------

